# *extraction* of cyst?



## AprilSueMadison (Jul 10, 2013)

I've come across some odd wording and I need to know how to code this - 

"Epidermal cyst (L lat canthus) Procedure today: Destruction of lesions with extraction."

I've asked the doctor and they explained it to me like this -
An I&D is coded when they make an incision into an infected cyst and let the wound drain or drain it.
The above is coded when they have a cyst that isn't infected, but maybe impacted with material that needs to be squeezed out (rather like a white head pimple).

What?  How do I code this?  Thanks.


----------



## JessH2618 (Aug 15, 2013)

Try 10040.


----------

